# Done!! 54 Huffy Dial Your Ride



## Evans200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Just finished a few minutes ago, pending test ride as soon as the rain stops. Little crowded in the 10X12 shed, but that didn't stop me. Installed new wheel set from MLC, as well as new handlebars and a genuine 54 Detroit license plate. Everything else original to the bike. VERY pleased with the results. Thanks to everyone for the tips, suggestions, and encouragement!


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sweeeeettttt!


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 17, 2016)

WOW looks wonderful!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 17, 2016)

Great job


----------



## John zachow (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks amazing. Great job


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. Still a few bugs to work out. As usual the kickstand is too short. And I need to spend some time getting the headlight and horn to work, but for the most part it's done and the weather should be OK later today or tomorrow for a test ride.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking great.  Hope the weather clears so you can get it "dialled in".


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nice,turned out great.


----------



## stoney (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks great, very nice job.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Was "this" close to it's first ride. Inflated the tires, rolled it out of the shed to take a few pics, went back to the shed for the camera, and BANG!!! Almost had a heart attack. Run out to the bike, now on its side, and see the rear tire is flat. Brand new wheel set, brand new tubes, nearly new tires. Tire say inflate to 40-65 pounds. 65 seemed too much, so I do about 50. Blowout even bent the rim! So, off to the store for a new tube, backed off to 40 pounds, and the maiden ride was very smooth and quiet. The Dial Your Ride springer is lively and fun to watch when riding, and a noticeable difference can be felt as you adjust the knob, fun stuff!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 17, 2016)

That sucks, nice job on the bike man.


----------



## Kato (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome - Congrats and the bike loooks great !!
Glad to see somebody ended up with it that did it right - kept it as original as coulb be and made it reliable / rideable !!!

I never trust the 65 lbs - go with 45 tops and see how it looks with weight on the bike.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

Kato said:


> Awesome - Congrats and the bike loooks great !!
> Glad to see somebody ended up with it that did it right - kept it as original as coulb be and made it reliable / rideable !!!
> 
> I never trust the 65 lbs - go with 45 tops and see how it looks with weight on the bike.



Thanks Kato. Got 40 in the tires. I weigh 160. Seems like a good combo bike is very smooth and easy to ride. Springer is fun to play with and adjust, actually works!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2016)

reel nice bike glade to see you got it . from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice bike glade to see you got it . from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice bike glade to see you got it . from bicycle larry



Thanks Larry. Glad I got it, the timing was right for once, lol


----------



## Stickley (Sep 18, 2016)

Well done , a real beauty . I like 40 psi even though I'm well over 200lbs


----------



## the2finger (Sep 19, 2016)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Just finished a few minutes ago, pending test ride as soon as the rain stops. Little crowded in the 10X12 shed, but that didn't stop me. Installed new wheel set from MLC, as well as new handlebars and a genuine 54 Detroit license plate. Everything else original to the bike. VERY pleased with the results. Thanks to everyone for the tips, suggestions, and encouragement! View attachment 360778 View attachment 360779 View attachment 360780



Very nice 
How much does that ride weigh 
Super Cool


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kickstand3 said:


> Very nice
> How much does that ride weigh
> Super Cool



Thanks! Not sure, be guessing about 65 pounds. Rides lighter than it looks.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 24, 2016)

1973rx3 said:


> Very nice!



Hey thanks!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 24, 2016)

1973rx3 said:


> Very nice!



Hey thanks!


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks great, never had the chance to ride one of those Huffys. Was always curious about the dial a ride.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 24, 2016)

stoney said:


> Looks great, never had the chance to ride one of those Huffys. Was always curious about the dial a ride.



Before I got the bike, I figured the Dial was just another 50's gimmick. Now that I'm riding it, it actually works. The ride tightens and loosens when adjusting the dial. Clockwise tightens the spring, and counter-clockwise loosens it. Very lively and fun to watch. Even nosedives slightly when braking to a stop! Probably the craziest springer arrangement ever put on a bike.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2016)

Great job Al.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 15, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Great job Al.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Thanks John. Sunny and 70 today, time to Dial My Ride down Main Street! Wishing the same for you!


----------

